# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Huidhulptips - Artikel

## Agnes574

Eerste huidhulp!

Rode ogen: 
dompel wattenschijfjes in ijswater en leg ze op uw ogen. Vervang de schijfjes (zo'n vijf keer) zodra ze zijn opgewarmd.

Wallen en gezwollen ogen:
- Neem een metalen lepel en houd die onder koud stromend water. Leg het koude metaal tenminste 60 seconden op de gezwollen plek.
- leg een tissue over uw ogen en leg hierop gedurende een minuut de bolle kant van ijskoude koffielepeltjes die in de vriezer hebben gelegen.
- Dunne schijfjes komkommer als kompressen op de gesloten ogen verlicht geïrriteerde en gezwollen ogen.
- Leg op ieder oog tien minuten lang een in koud water geweekt theezakje (zwarte thee) om zwellingen door vochtophoping te verminderen. Druk zachtjes van de binnenste ooghoek naar buiten toe om de vochtafvoer te bevorderen.

Doffe huid: 
leg schijfjes komkommer op uw gezicht. Daarna met fris water uw gezicht wassen.


(bron: www.gezondheid.be)

----------

